# Batman: Arkham Knights



## MFB (Mar 4, 2014)

TL;DR version, Origins sucked but I hope this redeems it. Plus, it gets kind of a pass since it was a new studio taking over an existing IP.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsf78BS9VE0

BAT.
fvcking.
MOBILE.

Edit: apparently it's just Knight, not KnightS


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 4, 2014)

These series keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Mar 4, 2014)

Indeed they do! Lets hope it'll be a worthy end to the series.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 4, 2014)

This looks seriously great. I can't wait.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 4, 2014)

Damn, I'm f ucking excited


----------



## MFB (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope I'm not the only one who'll be throwing down FAR too much money on a collector's edition  I bought Arkham City on a whim just because of all the cool shit the CE came with (statue, soundtrack CD, Gotham Knight movie) and it was so worth it


----------



## ShadowAMD (Mar 5, 2014)

Let's hope that's all CGI cinematics or I'm up shit creak without a paddle, anyway.. God I love the Batman franchise..!

Sooo looking forward to this.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Mar 5, 2014)

IGN says the map for Arkham Knight will be roughly 5 times larger than Arkham City. More importantly...Kevin Conroy will return to voice Bruce/Batman


----------



## MFB (Mar 5, 2014)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> IGN says the map for Arkham Knight will be roughly 5 times larger than Arkham City. More importantly...Kevin Conroy will return to voice Bruce/Batman





Alright, this game is like GTA's world with Batman's gameplay. I never thought, I would live...to see, THIS day


----------



## MFB (Mar 5, 2014)

Box art was revealed today as well, I like it


----------



## Mexi (Mar 8, 2014)

yeah you get to roll around in the batmobile and stop riots and shit

O.G


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 12, 2014)

Will it be free roam?


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> Will it be free roam?



Yup, it's gonna be like a bigger scale Arkham City and the Batmobile will replace the Fast Travel system previously used in Origins.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 18, 2014)

I saw the preview for this and me and my manager both FLIPPED OUT!

As a big fan of the Batman games aside from being a massive Batnerd anyway this is gonna be sweeet!!!

I really hope you drive the batmobile instead of "Pick your destination, ok you're here" like with the batcopter/jet.


Even if the game somehow turns into crap i'll probably still love it because its BATMAN!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Mar 20, 2014)

So pumped for this game! I skipped out on Origins, but this many have said it was not as good as previous titles. This looks awesome!


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2014)

Rocksteady Reveals New Original Character And More Details From BATMAN: ARKHAM KNIGHT « Nerdist

Apparently not only is Batman the Arkham Knight, but so is this dude.


Spoiler



I predict Jason Todd shows up as A.K. but I could see it being a stretch for casual fans of the series














> Batman: Arkham Knight takes place 12 months after the events of Arkham City. Joker is presumed dead and the Scarecrow has taken control by gathering the villains of Gotham City for one last assault on the Dark Knight.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 28, 2014)

The new "Arkham Knight" villain dude looks like a bad a$$

EDIT: 666th post!!!


----------



## Herrick (Apr 5, 2014)

I hope they revamp the combat...at least the animations. I really like this series but the combat animations look weird some times with Batmang flipping around and stuff. It's weird when the bad guys get knocked out and they lay on the floor with their hands cradled around their heads. That doesn't look good. And make Batmang leaner...I don't like the Batzenegger look. 

Great series overall. It's definitely the best comicbook character-based game. I pray to Crom that they make a good Supermang game one day.


----------



## Dommak89 (Apr 11, 2014)

Herrick said:


> And make Batmang leaner...I don't like the Batzenegger look.


Really? I think it's the only convincing way for me to show that he is strong enough to fight against some genetically redesigned or drug-infused mutants such as Bane or Killercroc.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 16, 2014)

I could see maybe a tiny bit leaner but he's supposed to be buff in my opinion


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2014)

After watching the trailer for the first time in a long time, I'd say Batman's build in this is definitely the right size compared to the others (specifically Origins, but that's understandable since he's starting out and figuring out what works). In the first two he's pretty buff and it's all upper-body while being still really tall in the suit, so he looks kind of odd but not too weird. In this one it looks like they toned him down a bit in terms of size but gave him more definition so he's still _strong_, but he's not dominating in stature anymore.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 18, 2014)

Dommak89 said:


> Really? I think it's the only convincing way for me to show that he is strong enough to fight against some genetically redesigned or drug-infused mutants such as Bane or Killercroc.


 
I think it's only a little less ridiculous that bodybuilder Batmang can take on those two monstrosities. Don't get me wrong, I don't think Batman should be Christian Bale's size either. I know he's been portrayed differently by many artists. It's only a minor complaint for me. These are comicbook-based videos games after all. I'm sure I'll be loving this game long time no matter how big they make Batman


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 19, 2014)

Hope I don't have to play test this one like the last game. (I'm an artist not a playtester.. hire other people to QA/playtest your game WB)


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> Hope I don't have to play test this one like the last game. (I'm an artist not a playtester.. hire other people to QA/playtest your game WB)



You should just like, send it to me, and I'll QA it for you.


----------



## MFB (May 22, 2014)

Scarecrow as main villain for new Batman game? YES PLEASE.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7X69-acHaw


----------



## ShadowAMD (May 23, 2014)

I like batman games a little too much, anyway I hope if they don't do any more and someone takes over they don't mess it up!.

I'm surprised they are stopping this franchise anyway, a batman beyond game would be AWESOME.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2014)

I never finished Origins... First play through, the game save corrupted half way through the game... Second play through the game save just magically disappeared. Third play through it disappeared again and I traded the game in. I'm down for another Batman, though...


----------



## ShadowAMD (May 23, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I never finished Origins... First play through, the game save corrupted half way through the game... Second play through the game save just magically disappeared. Third play through it disappeared again and I traded the game in. I'm down for another Batman, though...



You didn't miss much with Origins , liked the story though. Rocksteady is where it's at!.

Yeah another Bman would be awesome..


----------



## flint757 (May 23, 2014)

A batman beyond game would be da bomb.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2014)

It'd be nice to be able to really play as Robin and Night wing too instead of just in the challenge maps.


----------



## MFB (May 23, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> It'd be nice to be able to really play as Robin and Night wing too instead of just in the challenge maps.



THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS.


----------



## MFB (Jun 3, 2014)

Somewhere along the lines there's going to be a driving segment, or mini-game, because you don't make something called "BATTLE MODE" just for shits n' giggles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AykgIIWdPM#t=50


----------



## MFB (Jun 3, 2014)

NO!

Batman: Arkham Knight Delayed To 2015


----------



## flint757 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 10, 2014)

the footage blew my mind last night during the Sony conference. i want to play this so very badly. my wife was impressed too. (meaning when i get it, she'll likely play it to completion before i do...)


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jun 12, 2014)

goherpsNderp said:


> the footage blew my mind last night during the Sony conference. i want to play this so very badly. my wife was impressed too. (meaning when i get it, she'll likely play it to completion before i do...)



As long as it doesn't play like Call of Batman, I'll be happy .


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 21, 2015)

Over a year later. Comes out Tuesday. Who's in?


----------



## mongey (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm gonna grab it this week for sure


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2015)

Same. Picking it up Tuesday and plan on binging before work and during any free time I have


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 22, 2015)

Stopped by GameStop running errands; they're doing a release event tonight and I can get it at 10pm. Paid for and waiting lol.


----------



## Carcaridon (Jun 22, 2015)

Definitely plan on getting my copy tomorrow. Been waiting for this for a while.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 23, 2015)

Argh. 4.5 GB day one patch. Do yourself a favor and DL it before you play. Stuttering, game comes to a complete stop, etc...hoping this fixes it. Guess I'm playing tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Argh. 4.5 GB day one patch. Do yourself a favor and DL it before you play. Stuttering, game comes to a complete stop, etc...hoping this fixes it. Guess I'm playing tomorrow.



Yeah, I did some reading and apparently it's in an _extremely_ buggy state at the moment, especially on PC. Heard some people had some pretty bad memory leakage, up to 12GB of RAM being used. Might wanna hold out on it until it's fixed.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 23, 2015)

Patch fixed it. Badass game!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 23, 2015)

It's paid off... I'm just sitting at work looking at the clock... Damn you, time... Damn you...


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2015)

It's been a blast just driving around in the Batmobile, although it goes stupidly fast so it's not really hard to beat the criminals. 

I liked how you just kind of jump into the game, no big build up, it's just "GO!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2015)

https://community.wbgames.com/t5/Su...C-Version-of-Arkham-Knight/m-p/575332#U575332

If you're looking to get the PC version, you're gonna have to wait. They're suspending PC sales until all the issues are fixed.


----------



## mongey (Jun 24, 2015)

grabbing it today after work. day off tomorrow so hoping the wife and baby sleep in so I can get up and put a few hours in


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jun 25, 2015)

MFB said:


> TL;DR version, Origins sucked but I hope this redeems it. Plus, it gets kind of a pass since it was a new studio taking over an existing IP.


You didn't care for Origins? I think all 3 so far have been some of the best games I've ever played. Can't wait to play Arkham Knight, but I'm gonna finish Shadow of Mordor and The Witcher 3 first. By that time I'll have a 2nd GTX 660 TI to run in SLI with my current one too.

Just heard from a friend though that apparently it's really buggy. Hopefully they'll be a patch by the time I play it.


----------



## mongey (Jun 26, 2015)

Managed to get a few hours in and it's a really good game 

I do feel at times it saying " we made this bat mobile and you are gonna use it if you like it or not "


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 26, 2015)

Straight up. 

Bugs me a little that there's no way around that, but I'm having a blast gliding around the city just exploring things. Really well done game and it looks beautiful.


----------



## mongey (Jun 28, 2015)

got a good few hours in yesterday and enjoying the game . Batmobile is growing on me a little . not a favorite thing in the game but it passable 

the story improved allot after the part at the chemical plant


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 1, 2015)

This latest update bricked my PS4.....irked at this game right now. Got it back, but had to initialize my system....after installing everything back on again, it was running like a PC running Vista....slow, laggy, choppy and weird. Finally gave up, deleted the game data and install files and everything runs fine again. Screw you, Rocksteady...


----------



## MFB (Jul 1, 2015)

I honestly haven't played this since launch day and I'm kind of glad I haven't now. I guess I'll just keep waiting it out until everything is fixed for consoles.

Such a shame since this game had so much potential to be amazing, so much that GOTY wouldn't have surprised me at all


----------



## mongey (Jul 2, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> This latest update bricked my PS4.....irked at this game right now. Got it back, but had to initialize my system....after installing everything back on again, it was running like a PC running Vista....slow, laggy, choppy and weird. Finally gave up, deleted the game data and install files and everything runs fine again. Screw you, Rocksteady...



that sucks. I know my ps4 was downloading the update last night while I was watching netfilx 


my gaming time is so limited . I'll be spewing if I lost my 4 or 5 hours


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2015)

Apparently they pulled the PC version off the marketplace.

I really hope this blows up into a major .... storm honestly. I'm so tired of the new game regime putting games out before they're ready for release and thinking its acceptable just because it somehow managed to become the norm.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 3, 2015)

The PC version was subcontracted out to another studio, from what I've read. 

I don't know what's going on with my PS4...I initialized it the other day like I said, and when I went to fire it up tonight it bricked again, with no Batman data on it. Hit a few forums, found what might have been a cure and tried it. Had to initialize again, but I'd done it a few days ago; not like there was a ton of content on there. 

Worked fine for a few minutes, and then froze again...did it again and seems to be running fine. Kind of afraid to shut it off though lol...

Don't know what the deal is....you guys think there could have been something in Batman that messed up my system? I'm kind of wondering...I know there was an update recently to 2.55 for the PS4 firmware or whatever it's called, but I haven't read a ton about it affecting any systems since like 2.50 or something.

EDIT: Frozen again. Calling Sony today. This thing is 4 months old. What a POS.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2015)

My guess is that your hard drive is corrupted or failing.

Yeah, it was subcontracted to a company that has never done a PC port before as well which is likely why it went so horribly wrong. This isn't a new thing though. Origins was buggy on release, every Ubisoft game is buggy on release, every game has usually at least a couple first week patches, etc. It just gets old...


----------



## Taylor (Jul 3, 2015)

Thinking about picking this up. Are Origins and City necessary to know whats going on? I haven't played them yet. (played Asylum though)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2015)

None of the games really require you to play the other games to understand the story or game play. Although, I highly recommend you play Arkham City. That games is an absolute blast to play!


----------



## MFB (Jul 3, 2015)

The events of this take place right after City and you kind of jump back into it; plus the opening of this spoils the ending to City, so if you don't want to play through that you can read the Wiki and get an idea of everything.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 3, 2015)

I intend to get Origins and City, but Knight looks so tempting right now.


----------



## MFB (Jul 4, 2015)

Taylor said:


> I intend to get Origins and City, but Knight looks so tempting right now.



If you get Origins and City, I'd recommend playing them in sequential order from Origins -> Asylum -> City -> Knight; mainly so that once you get the trash out of the way, you can start having fun.

Also, as others have said, Knight's had problems of it's own since launch so it might be worth holding off on. I was so pumped for this game and I haven't touched it since it came out sadly, so it might be a passing thing.


----------



## oracles (Jul 5, 2015)

I might be one of the few who hasn't had issues with it, though I'm on xbox one. Overall, Ive been really enjoying it, though having to use the batmobile for seemingly everything does get a little bit stale.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 5, 2015)

I had a couple of hours play today on my brothers PS4. I love it. The storyline is a lot more interesting this time round which is really holding my interest


----------



## Mendez (Jul 5, 2015)

MFB said:


> If you get Origins and City, I'd recommend playing them in sequential order from Origins -> Asylum -> City -> Knight; mainly so that once you get the trash out of the way, you can start having fun.
> 
> Also, as others have said, Knight's had problems of it's own since launch so it might be worth holding off on. I was so pumped for this game and I haven't touched it since it came out sadly, so it might be a passing thing.



What counts like trash? Because although Origins gameplay wise is meh, it had an awesome story. As for Knight, I finished it recently on PC (I was lucky to be able to run it), gotta say rocksteady has the story down. Won't be dissapointed by the game I can tell you that.


----------



## MFB (Jul 6, 2015)

Mendez said:


> What counts like trash? Because although Origins gameplay wise is meh, it had an awesome story. As for Knight, I finished it recently on PC (I was lucky to be able to run it), gotta say rocksteady has the story down. Won't be dissapointed by the game I can tell you that.



The story for Origins had the potential to be great, but then it hit so many hurdles it fell flat on it's face, such as:



Spoiler



Biggest one, Joker revealed to be Black Mask. Batman's origins are street level crimes that involve the Falconi family, so let him deal with Black Mask and his gang as a street level crime fighter. You've already got Asylum, and City, using Joker as the villain - why a third?!

Deathstroke being the first assassin you fight, and beat, despite the fact that he's the best mercenary in the DCU is ridiculous; even for a Batman game. 

The Bane fight at the end in which you're just hopping in and out of the friggin vent system was tedious, albeit nerve-wracking. 

Bringing in C-List villains like Firefly to flush out a story with 8 assassins? Give me 5 good ones, like Deathstroke, Lady Shiva (to bring her in before you meet her in City), etc...


----------



## Mendez (Jul 7, 2015)

Well,


Spoiler



I think the title 'origins' is not necessarily dealing with batman's origins, especially since he has already been dealing with street level crime by the time the game starts. It seems to refer to the origin of the joker and batman dynamic, which they did a pretty good job at showing once he saves the joker. These games mostly focus on the joker/batman struggle so it makes sense for origins to focus on that from the start. 

As for the assassins in origins, most of the fights were lack luster. I wasn't a fan of the deathstroke fight, it could of been so much better, hell the character could of been presented in a much more badass way. Shiva seemed to be there as a nice 5min filler, which was annoying. 

I see where your coming from though and I agree. Maybe I like the story because they did the whole joker/batman origin story...so I'm lil biased when I remember it


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 7, 2015)

finishing this game felt like a chore. but i think i can chalk that up to me maybe not being in the right mood for it. Some of the plot points irked me. But id still say its worth checking out. and id also say that arkham city is my favorite out of the series.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm super late to the party, but I tend not to get around to games until well after the launch date and it ends up working out in my favor (so long as didn't pick up any spoilers in the meantime). Really enjoyed the crap out of it, but I'm definitely a bat-fan and am therefore biased. One of the "twist-on-a-twist" moments cheapened things a bit (trying not to spoil anything here), but it also felt great to have a triumphant comeback.

Knight's the reason I made the jump to current-gen consoles and I'm not at all disappointed.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Sep 21, 2015)

I just searched but didn't find anything, does anyone know if they ever released a patch for the PC version to fix the horrendous performance? My system is plenty adequate to play just about everything with all settings maxed out but after installing this, it was pathetic and I deleted it until they fix their sloppy porting. There's lots of other great games that have come out in the last couple years to keep me busy.


----------

